# Jig for routing Wheels



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

I saw recently a posting on how to make small wheels for toys. with a suggestion of using the router table to apply the external Moulding. I am sure some of those who may have tried this method were not 100% certain it was a good idea as I consider it to be a dangerous method. Therefore I had a look to see if this could be achieved with greater safety awareness. I have completed the drawings but unfortunately I have not had the opportunity to try it before I submit the drawings on the forum. In the meantime I would be interested in any others who may have an alternative method, and also those who had success with the method submitted earlier. Those who tried it and were not happy with the method could also submit their comments. There are a lot of experienced people out there who can pass on their ideas to those who are new to routing.

Just as a matter of interest to get you going, the method I have drawn up has to be completed with the router in the plunge mode only.
Tom


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I to was a little worried how that was going to turn out and how easy it was going to be to get a nice surface on the parts. As I recall the wheels were already cut out so I did not want to get into an idea I hac which was to use a trim router and circle cutting jig where you could do concentric circles to make them as fancy as you wanted. I never did get to try it, to many other things to do.

I personal would be interested to see how you propose to do them. A plunging profile bit?

Ed


----------

